# Best makeup school in NYC?



## crazy4hec (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm planning on enrolling this spring...there's so many to choose from that I'm a little confused...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 24, 2006)

There are pros & cons to every one.  Which ones are you looking at?  Have you been to visit any?


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Crazy4hec can you list all the schools that you have found. I have been looking at a few schools but haven't found as many as thought that there would be considering that this is NYC. I found a ton in Cali though.


~VD


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 25, 2006)

MUD is pretty popular


----------

